# GParted e non/riconoscimento partizione di SWAP

## brigante

ola a tutti =)

ragazzi per la prima volta tra tutte le volte che ho installato la mia gentoo mi ritrovo una situazione in cui la swap non viene riconosciuta come invece di solito succede/va.

mi spiego meglio con qualche immagine con GParted...

qui' l'immagine

la swap, /dev/sda4 non viene riconosciuta come tale, ma la da' unknow, mentre in tutte le precedenti installazioni di gentoo questo non succedeva, ora mi domando: è normale?

non credo, nel caso quindi, da cosa puo' dipendere visto che il mio fstab e' il seguente?

```
brigante@HaCkLaB ~ $ cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda4      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

aggiungo, che anche se non riconosciuta da GParted, dal sistema naturalmente lo e', infatti da FDisk.

```
HaCkLaB ~ # fdisk /dev/sda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19929.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x8f8004b1

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         137     1100421   83  Linux

/dev/sda2            8650       17681    72549540    5  Extended

/dev/sda3             138        8649    68372640   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           17682       19929    18057060   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda5            8651       12952    34555815   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           14939       17681    22033116   83  Linux

/dev/sda7           12953       14938    15952513+  83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```

e' una curiosita' che veramente mi risulta strana, proprio perche e' la prima volta che mi succede.

```
HaCkLaB ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use | grep parted

sys-block/gparted dmraid fat jfs ntfs reiser4 reiserfs xfs
```

come sempre, grazie a tutti =)

----------

## bandreabis

Hai provato a (ri)dare 

```
mkswap /dev/sda4

swapon /dev/sda4
```

fdisk la vede anche se non è formattata.

----------

## brigante

ciao =)

si, gia' provato, la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare a stranezze e' anche che sotto *deb viene normalmente riconosciuta, come del resto anche nelle precedenti installazioni di gentoo, e' solo in quest'ultima che viene fuori la situazione descritta.

immagine sotto *deb

----------

## ciro64

Anch'io noto la stessa cosa con Gparted 0.4.5.

Invece con la ~0.5.2 no.

Penso non ci sia da preoccuparsi di ciò; aggiornamenti futuri metteranno a posto il tutto.

```
# fdisk -l

$ free -m

$ dmesg|grep swap
```

mi vedono  tutto correttamente  :Smile: 

----------

